
Geek Time with Junio C Hamano - adambyrtek
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2011/03/geek-time-with-junio-c-hamano.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GoogleOpenSourceBlog+%28Google+Open+Source+Blog%29
======
samuel1604
yeah git in google code soon! (or not...)

